# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Pegasus Touch Laser SLA Printer Forum >  KS Project Update #3: New Awesome App for Pegasus Touch: Make PCBs!

## Eddie

*Project Update #3: New Awesome App for Pegasus Touch: Make PCBs!*

Posted by Full Spectrum Laser ♥ Like

We're back from CES and excited to tell you about a new application for your new Pegasus Touch Laser 3D Printer: easily make PCBs!  
Pegasus Touch has a near UV laser and easily cures UV coated PCBs like the ones available from MG Chemicals or Digikey. This results in fast, easy and very fine detailed PCBs due to the small spot size of the laser - all with a 3D printer you already own (or should own!). We are in the process of making a special PCB mode in the software that uses the fine laser spot of the Pegasus Touch to make very fine PCB traces - all at no extra cost. Just import a bmp or jpg of your PCB design and hit the print button to watch your design be magically etched by the laser into the PCB. We'll post more PCB pics soon (still catching up on emails!).
How awesome is a 3D Printer that can make fine detailed PCBs? A special thank you for all the tinkerers and supporters we have so far!  
Check out our CES booth with two printers and a laser before the thousands of people mob the place and watch Andrew give a quick video update.

----------


## Jeremia_Munchkins

Man, I'm seriously considering backing this, even though I can hardly afford it.  Looks awesome!

----------

